# Not my photo, but too good not to share



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I figured we should have a thread to share photos that are not your own, but are too amazing not to pass on. Feel free to add to it!

I've posted pictures before of the after-hunting ceremony they do in Hungary to honor the game. They lay them out in a grid all facing the same direction, demarcate a rectangle around them with pine branches, and light fires at the four corners. 

But what does a tired dog care about all that? From Zsofi Miczek, "Vihar falling asleep on the closing ceremony of the hunt, after an exhausting day out hunting! This dog is such a character!"

Sweet dreams!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just with my admin head on, beware of copyright infirngement......naah, go for it  if we need to take it down we will


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> just with my admin head on, beware of copyright infirngement......naah, go for it  if we need to take it down we will


That crossed my mind and I almost wrote that people should get permission and credit first. So do that people! In this case I'm just sharing a "family photo."


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

einspänner said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > just with my admin head on, beware of copyright infirngement......naah, go for it  if we need to take it down we will
> ...


yep, more "family photo's" welcome folks


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - I have posted so many times about how we must respect the game our pups bring 2 hand - PIKE & I do feathers - I shoot 2 KILL - will spend the day with PIKE looking 4 a wounded bird - I never throw a bird in the truck - I place it - they are ALWAYS carried with their heads held HIGH - they are GODS gift to PIKE & me - I never harvest a bird unless it will end up on my plate or someones - this seems so simple ! yet have seen 2 many hunters treat the bird like TRASH ! they will never get 2 shoot over PIKe's head !!!!!!!!!!


----------

